# Regional Forums > United States > South US >  South Style Gathering.

## Neal

I'm always seeing this Mid-East BBQ official thread with members all meeting up and having a bbq and other stuff. Then I always think why don't the members from the South do this? So my solution is that I'd post this and see who all near the LA, MS, AL, GA & FL area would want to meet up for a two day of food and hanging out with other members.

I have no idea about the details yet as I figure it'd be much easier to figure out if anybody is even interested and then once we get a list of people that want to do it, we can figure out the day(s) and where would be the best point for everybody. So if you'd be interested in doing this post here and where you're at so that way we can figure out a location.

----------

LWEW (09-07-2013)

----------


## wienkeg

I'm in NC, I'd be down for a pig pickin'  :Very Happy:

----------

LWEW (09-07-2013)

----------


## zach_24_90

I'm on the coast at the ga/fl line I'm down

----------

LWEW (09-07-2013)

----------


## Neal

Well the way I figure if we get a member that's around the middle of AL, then we can all meet there or something cause it'll be in the middle between Florida and Louisiana. Anybody else would be welcome, even like Tennessee or the Carolinas.

----------

LWEW (09-07-2013)

----------


## wienkeg

> Well the way I figure if we get a member that's around the middle of AL, then we can all meet there or something cause it'll be in the middle between Florida and Louisiana. Anybody else would be welcome, even like Tennessee or the Carolinas.


so nobody north of the mason-dixon line :Confused: 

lol

----------

LWEW (09-07-2013)

----------


## Neal

> so nobody north of the mason-dixon line
> 
> lol


Sure, anybody is welcome, but whether or not they want to do the drive is another thing.

----------

LWEW (09-07-2013)

----------


## Otolith

I might be down. Never spent much time in Alabama besides Mobile. 

Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using Tapatalk 2

----------

LWEW (09-07-2013)

----------


## BulkMice

Texas not included in this "south" gathering or are we in our own league? haha jk

----------

LWEW (09-07-2013)

----------


## Mrl249

> Texas not included in this "south" gathering or are we in our own league? haha jk


I think we need to start a thread just for Texas 👍🍻😄

----------

_ARamos8_ (09-08-2013),LWEW (09-07-2013)

----------


## Neal

Well Texas is so huge and I'd think that some of you guys wouldn't want to drive 8+ hours. I know from where I live to the Texas border is about 3 hours. Then from the middle of Alabama would be about 4 hours, so 7, not 8. That's assuming you live near the border, but we could always do MS instead of AL and everybody meet there. It's nothing official yet. I want to see who's interested then that way we can figure out a middle point or something like that.

Are you two interested?

----------

LWEW (09-07-2013)

----------


## Holtgards

My wife and I are in the Dothan area so if it were close enough we would definitely be there

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------

LWEW (09-07-2013)

----------


## Mrl249

> Well Texas is so huge and I'd think that some of you guys wouldn't want to drive 8+ hours. I know from where I live to the Texas border is about 3 hours. Then from the middle of Alabama would be about 4 hours, so 7, not 8. That's assuming you live near the border, but we could always do MS instead of AL and everybody meet there. It's nothing official yet. I want to see who's interested then that way we can figure out a middle point or something like that.
> 
> Are you two interested?


Very interested!

----------

LWEW (09-07-2013)

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

I would be interested, but chances are my schedule won't allow for it.  :Sad:

----------

LWEW (09-07-2013)

----------


## Neal

Alright, so let's all figure out a max distance we'd be willing to travel time wise. Some may be able to travel only a hour or two, while some may be willing to travel a few hours or more. Can I get a list of who's willing to travel how far?


Aaron, do you get vacation time?

----------


## zach_24_90

One word... Hotlanta... or Atlanta for you people that don't know what that's all about

----------


## Neal

> One word... Hotlanta... or Atlanta for you people that don't know what that's all about


For me Atlanta would be an 8 hour drive, somebody coming from Texas it would be even further. That's quite a drive for a few people.

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

I'm in Tallahassee, FL and this sounds like so much fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zach_24_90

> For me Atlanta would be an 8 hour drive, somebody coming from Texas it would be even further. That's quite a drive for a few people.


And for me to get to the fl/al border that's 6.5 hrs.. If your going to try and cover such a large area uou need to be willing to travel a little further lol . I don't really consider Texas the "south east" Texas is more like... Texas haha

----------


## Neal

> I'm in Tallahassee, FL and this sounds like so much fun!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First off I love the Seminoles, definitely my favorite team. And it will be fun, especially if we can get enough people.




> And for me to get to the fl/al border that's 6.5 hrs.. If your going to try and cover such a large area uou need to be willing to travel a little further lol . I don't really consider Texas the "south east" Texas is more like... Texas haha


Texas is considered the South though and that state probably has more keepers then some of the other states in the south with the exception being Florida. I'm trying to figure out how far everybody is willing to travel that way we can get a distance where the most people can attend, or at least that's my goal. The sad part is that while everybody won't be able to attend because of distance and time/schedule I want to get the most possible.

----------


## Holtgards

My wife and I can manage a 3-4 hour drive which id Birmingham to the north of us, Atlanta to the north-east, Pensacola to the South-West, 2 hours to Tallahassee to the SE

----------


## Neal

> My wife and I can manage a 3-4 hour drive which id Birmingham to the north of us, Atlanta to the north-east, Pensacola to the South-West, 2 hours to Tallahassee to the SE


Thanks for that. That way now we have a stepping stone. I need others to post here as well so we can start figuring out the location and some dates.

----------

